# Outfit matching



## Frstimeboarder (Feb 27, 2009)

i was wondering if i could have peoples opinions on whether this matches. i have analog perimeter snowboard pants tygra optics design. i just bought a new jacket that seemed to match and everyone at the store said it did but i need a broader opinion. the jacket i bought is a quicksilver shred flanders insulated jacket. let me know what u think and also if u think another jacket would be good. unfortunatly im on a budget so nothing to pricy. thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Did you buy it just so it would match? Personally I wouldn't wear either one of those, both good companies but not my style.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

i dont mind the jacket
the pants are a little 'stripey' for my liking.

if your going for matching, id say go plain pants with a pattern jacket..
but buy for effectiveness rather than aesthetics


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think they match.... 

The jacket is cool, but those pants are something you would see on a 16 year old punkass kid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

yes, they match.
no, they do not match.

hope this message helps 

alasdair


----------



## Frstimeboarder (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for ur opinions i mean i have some plain white paints i could wear with the jacket and a plain black jacket to go with the pants. the jacket is really warm and everything fits will so it would probably be better to not wear them together thanks for ur opinions


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

nice looking jacket,but the pants are hideous.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> yes, they match.
> no, they do not match.
> 
> hope this message helps
> ...


Concur. They match and, even in a white out no one will miss you...
just never eat shrooms while wearing those pants....


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> yes, they match.
> no, they do not match.
> 
> hope this message helps
> ...


Concur. They match and, even in a white out no one will miss you...
just never eat shrooms while wearing those pants....

But seriously, only you have to wear it and feel good about it. If your fit makes you feel good, fuck everyone else. Everyone will have their opinion about EVERYthing, and there is nothing on this earth anyone can wear or do that can please them all...i say fuk em'...fuk em all!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

i guess they match okay.
not a fan of the pants but the jacket is sickkk:thumbsup:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Them pants gotta go


----------

